# Correcting an screen image prob after exposure?



## Chromedonut (Dec 15, 2013)

I exposed a screen and had some fuzzy edges after washing out the image. The likely prob was not having good pressure on the screen and artwork so light leaked in at the image/ text edges.
Is it possible to use screen opener or emulsion remover to clear out the hardened areas so I don't have to do another screen? I thought I could use some fine brushes, toothpicks or qTips, then dab the emulsion away to clear the areas I need. This is an "arty" image so I have a lot of leeway.
ALSO- 
I'm a NOOB.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Your diagnosis sounds correct.

And yes, you can use exactly what you mentioned. 

Just be careful to not oversaturate the Q-tip or brush 

and don't let remover run into areas you want to keep.

You can also use a needle and carefully poke out 

unwanted areas. A Magnifying glass helps.


----------

